# Furminator



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anybody use it? If so do you also use the shampoo and conditioner? 
I have been wanting to buy one but don't know about the shampoo, if its good or not? 
Reviews, please.. :smile:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I looooove the furminator but I haven't tried the shampoo and conditioner. I just bought the brush. I have a husky and she sheds 24/7. The furminator definitely helps eliminate most of the loose fur. I've recommended it to all my friends and they all love theirs.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the defurminator deshedding tool with the fur ejector and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! It really does just get the hair underneath not the top hair the loose hair that they are shedding away! Great tool and I love the ejector one so you don't have to manually pull the hair off the tool so convenient!
I have not as of yet tried the shampoo or conditioner though! I use the cloud star shampoos and I use one for dark dogs and also an anti itch shampoo. I have though bought a differnt brand shed control shampoo and used it on my yellow lab and found no diffrence in it. So I am also curious about the furminator's product shampoo & conditioner. I don't think though that I will buy them. But the tool is a God send:biggrin: haha! But still looking for the perfect vacumn haha!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

I saw an ad in a magazine for the furminator and thought "I ought to get one of those." They are quite expensive, huh?


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i got mine off ebay for around $20 if i remember correctly. Its a bit pricey to get from a huge chain store like Petsmart but theres plenty of places online that offer it for a decent price.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought mine on line. It had free shipping. It was around 35 dollars. But I tell you it is so well worth it!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't personally own one, but we do use the Furminator as well as the shampoo and contitioner in our grooming salon at the doggy daycare I work at and it all really works fantastic. 
We had a wolf hybrid that came in for the deshedding treatment a few weeks ago and honestly looked like a different dog when she left. It also works wonders on my Shepherd/ Golden mix, and I'm sure I'll be having my Corgi done often when his adult coat kicks in.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Our 'kids' got a Furminator from Santa in their stocking this last Christmas - it works great on both of them! Especially our Spaniel - he's got a really thick undercoat that tangles all the time if we don't keep him combed out. We've not tried the shampoo - I honestly didn't know they had one....we order ours from CloudStar along with the treats they get.


----------



## Scarlett's Mum (May 28, 2009)

I would never use it on my dane's short coat, but I've heard of some people who use it and they accidentally completely stripped the dog's undercoat. If you use it, please be careful!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Petsmart was having a closeout sale on a Furminator bathing kit, so I got a medium sized Furminator and some shampoo and conditioner, a towel, some ridiculous bathing brush thing, and a handy case to keep it all in for $30. I didnt really want the other stuff but I figured if I could get a medium Furminator for less than a small one, it was a pretty good deal. And my shepherd mix has been shedding like crazy since it finally started to warm up around here.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll check it out at our Petsmart. I have a normal rake for Rocky but he really doesn't like it when I use it and he is shedding in great big clumps (chows shed like sheep, you can actually spin it into yarn!). I was raking him today and found two hot spots he had chewed. Maybe he would object less to a Furminator. Thanks for the info on the sale.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Maw got a FloBee at a yard sale once - she messed my head all up and made me look like a shaved pig. I had ta war a ballcap all summer. Pa throwd dat ting in da dump.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Doc said:


> Maw got a FloBee at a yard sale once - she messed my head all up and made me look like a shaved pig. I had ta war a ballcap all summer. Pa throwd dat ting in da dump.


HA! We actually got a Robocut for us human types that we've used for several years now. When you have two kids in college you do whatever it takes, even let your husband cut your hair with a vacuum cleaner. Luckily I hang out with "dog people" and not Beverly Hills people, and my boys shave their heads so they are easy. We definetly aren't the barbers best friends in this house. Plus the Lhasa is 12 years old and has never seen the inside of a groomer. Give me an Oster clipper and let me have at her.....she's a shaggy little thing but cute!


----------

